# Best whole house filter?



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

In my neighborhood I get my water from a community well. I'm actually right next to the well so I get all the trashy water. All my neighbors bug me about the water, like it's my fault. The biggest issue is the white crap on the shower doors. I need a sand aster to clean them!!

I could just go to the local HD and grab a sediment filter, but I'm thinking I can do better. What do you guys use in this kind of case?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I get my water filter threw Masters. It regenerates after so many days. No filter cartridge to worry about. 
If you have white stains that sounds like hard water though.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Get a water test done. One of these will catch the bigger particulant then you can install a big blue housing with a good quality sediment cartridge. 









You also will want to look into a softener, it sounds like the water is pretty hard. 

If the sediment issue is really bad you will have to go to a backwashing filter with a media engineered to remove high amounts of sediment.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How many people are on this well?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Get a water test done. One of these will catch the bigger particulant then you can install a big blue housing with a good quality sediment cartridge.
> 
> View attachment 13539
> 
> ...


I like those too!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Is there any other staining of the toilets or other fixtures?

White shower doors definitely sounds like lime/hardness.. Water softener for sure. I like Masters as well as CSI, they both make good products, CSI a little cheaper here.. I don't like the scheduled backwash (x number of days).
A metered head is the way to go (a few hundred bucks more) but you program hardness it counts gallons and backwashes off of usage. 
That "spin down" filter (mississippi posted) will get rid of the big stuff but not the lime, pipe that in right before your new softener.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I like clack or autotrol heads (clack if the budget allows) and I like to make up my own units (mineral tank, head, and media) 
Metered heads are great if you use a dual tank config.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty much everything I've seen up here for hardness removal is two tank with salt/brine in one and a resin media in the other.. Sending all that salt in to a concrete septic tank (unfortunately that's how they are around here). Is there a true softener that isn't 2 tank with salt? Hardness in my area is 10-25 grains hard (not sure what that is ppm).. I put these in all the time around here, never really looked into other options..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Pretty much everything I've seen up here for hardness removal is two tank with salt/brine in one and a resin media in the other.. Sending all that salt in to a concrete septic tank (unfortunately that's how they are around here). Is there a true softener that isn't 2 tank with salt? Hardness in my area is 10-25 grains hard (not sure what that is ppm).. I put these in all the time around here, never really looked into other options..


Nope, a true softener utilizes a mineral tank filled with resin beads and regenerates with salt. All them saltless units like easy water, etc. Are all scams and dont soften nothing.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've heard "saltless" before and thought it sounded like a joke/scam..? But honestly haven't looked up or researched anything on them..

Another scam that I see around here is that 14 gauge insulated stranded wire (thhn) wrapped around the water main like 100 times (residential im talkin). Wired to a box near by that says scale watcher or what ever on it.. I always say to the customer "if that was doing anything don't you think that section of pipe would be clogged?" Usually an unanswered question but I like to put it out there.. Anyone else ever see this?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> I've heard "saltless" before and thought it sounded like a joke/scam..? But honestly haven't looked up or researched anything on them..
> 
> Another scam that I see around here is that 14 gauge insulated stranded wire (thhn) wrapped around the water main like 100 times (residential im talkin). Wired to a box near by that says scale watcher or what ever on it.. I always say to the customer "if that was doing anything don't you think that section of pipe would be clogged?" Usually an unanswered question but I like to put it out there.. Anyone else ever see this?


Yeah, all that stuff is a scam.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yeah, all that stuff is a scam.


Really ?
Have you heard of Keniteco ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Really ?
> Have you heard of Keniteco ?


Kinetico, uses salt too

If u need a link and pics for proof I got em.


----------

